# Nicodé's "Gloria!"- world first recording of the greatest romantic Symphony ever written



## fahl5 (Jul 28, 2013)

between 1902-03 Nicodé composed his "Gloria!" Symphony with the highest ambitions a composer of his time could ever have and a solid knowledge and expierience as composer and conductor. 

You can listen the whole http://klassik-resampled.de/index.php?option=com_multicategories&view=article&id=854:jean-louis-nicode-gloria&catid=204&Itemid=587&lang=en (&quot;Gloria!&quot;-Symphony at klassik-resampled.de) 

For those who can not spent 123 minutes to hear the whole, there is a first overview with short examples from all six parts in a http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7O9Se1aNSNU (10 minutes &quot;Gloria!&quot;-Youtube-Trailer). 

OK "greatest" is of course my humble personal opinion. 

Meanwhile this symphony is infact the largest symphonic composition ever written between 1815 and 1910 (epoch of musical romantic). 

No symphonic work by Mahler, Havergal Brian or Schönberg was longer, and which is the most important. Nicodé was definitly able to make even great, inspired and powerful music out of the appr. 250 000 notes to be played during more than two hours by approx. 200 musicians.
(All is done with VSL, with EW-Choirs and Zero-G-Prima)

I hope you like it
best
fahl5


----------

